# new here



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

hey new to the forum looks very interesting i currently ride a burton baron which is a 167 and was currently looking to get a lib tech TRS MT or skate banana in a 158/159w(mainly for freeride/allmountain i love cruising and ripping) does anyone with insight think that is too big of a jump in size down for me to be riding? i am aprox 191cm (6'3'') and im about 245lb


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

i dont think i can stop as fast as the effective edge on the shorter board gets smaller?


----------

